# Journey to Flame Island (R)



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Having no gold or martial wealth, the people of Oyster Bay thought themselves safe from raiders attacking their village. But several weeks ago, while most of the men were out at sea fishing, the Lizardmen of Flame Island, long thought wiped out, kidnapped several young men.
Little is known about Flame Island, only rumours that pass between fishermen from the coastal villages. 

It is said that the island was once a great prison colony, guarded by a tribe of paid Lizard Men. It is claimed that, when the pay stopped, the vengeful monsters took out their anger upon the prisoners, turning the prison colony into a place of terror under the cruel command of one that calls themselves the Lizard King. The prisoners were underfed and ill-treated and hundreds died, presumably the reason behind the kidnappings. 

People whisper that, to gain control, the self-proclaimed Lizard King practised voodoo and black magic. It is said that he attempted to breed an invincible race of Lizard Men. It is not known if he succeeded. Some say that potions leaked across the island and transformed the flora and fauna into man-eating plants and nightmarish beasts.

A few prisoners managed to escape upon rafts and were rescued by the fishermen, but none know what has happened in the past few years. None dare go near it. None that is, except from you. 

For go to Flame Island you must. Every night the Lizard Men have descended upon the village, slaying any guards placed against them and carrying yet more men back to the hellish island they inhabit.

It is only a small group of you that agrees to brave the island and the village provides you with all it can. But that is little, for the village has never known conflict till now.

*Rules*

- ABSOLUTELY NO GOD MODDING, do it even once and I remove you from -the role-play.
- Respect your fellow role-players.
- My word is law in this RP. Listen to what I say and you will enjoy it.
- I want a minimum of 2 paragraphs (7 sentences per paragraph) for each post. 
- Follow the Character sheet exactly.
- Post at least once per update. You can post as many times as you want.
- Have Fun and warn me if you can’t post.
- Updates will typically be on Sunday, normally once a week.
- I am looking for five characters max. 
- Don’t join this unless you know you will be able to keep up a fairly consistent post rate.
- Don’t get angry if something bad happens to your character, it will happen to everyone and I won’t just kill you off for no reason, although character death is possible.

*Character Sheet*

Name: (Fairly obvious)

Age: (Anything from 18-50)

Appearance: (What you look like basically, you should have one unusual feature to distinguish you)

Personality: (No wanna-be psychos or silent types, you are fishermen after all.)

Background: (I agree a fisherman’s life story will not be a necessarily fascinating one but with some effort you can pull one together. Think about how you feel about Flame Island and why you feel that way and why you decided to go to Flame Island)

Equipment: (You will start with nothing more than a fishing spear and the clothes upon your back with a small pack of food.)


----------

